
What Makes People Engage with Math – Grant Sanderson [video] - Shoop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_L-fp8gDzY
======
Techies4Trump
I love Grant Sanderson's YT channel. His video on Fourier transforms is
amazing.

